# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Dart Frog "Tongue Pics"

## JBear

I love pics of Darts mid-strike on prey! I was hoping members would share their pics! I will start...:



JBear

----------


## TheBambooGoanna

Sweet shot!

The best I have is a screenshot from a video I took, so the quality's pretty crappy lol


_D. auratus_ (Not mine. It's from an exhibit at the local museum)

----------


## JBear

Nice screen shot! Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to see more!

JBear

----------

